# Corn Snatcher Bigfoot Killed Fort Bend County



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

This was taken in Fort Bend County. First seen on game camera. Then taken by my friend.


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

i would get a life size mount


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Slow weekend? rs


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Leave that one for the buzzards


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

I would shot him too if he was leaving that many "deposits" in my grass.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

You shot an unarmed Bigfoot that was trying to surrender. FOR SHAME!!


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

I can't believe any dude is brave enough to put on a gorilla suit in Texas and go running around a deer camp! Yikes.

Funny post - especially the first shot in the classic big foot pose


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

fastpitch said:


> I would shot him too if he was leaving that many "deposits" in my grass.


I was thinking the same thing!! He makes cow patties!


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Hi or Lo Fence, and you should of gave him 2 more years.


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

looks like it was out of self defense


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

He's got that "Bigfoot in the headlights" look.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

The last picture looks like he was violated.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

This drought is making all kinda critters to range further for food and water !!!!!!! hahahahah


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

There is alot of BS in these photo and I am not talking about he flat ones on the ground.


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

This post is halarious. The only thing missing must of been all the cans and bottles left over from the consumption that must of been going on during this.

This reminds me of a hunt I did near Dilly and next door was a ranch full of actual monkeys fenced in captivity.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

I was wondering why my mother-in-law hasn't bugged my in a few days!


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

This is how we caught him he was trying to steal my truck from camp


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

LMFAO. That Big Foot has an epression on his face that says "I'm busted"!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Has Chester Moore been notified about this?


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Finally the proof the B.F. hunters have been looking for !


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

I'm calling Sharpton.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

How did you get Mastercylinder into that suit?


----------



## TheDingy (May 13, 2009)

ROFLT that is great


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Here ya go!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Waste Not, Want Not!*

Looking at that carcass, after you go through all the work of gutting and skinning that stinkin animal, he won't be any good as table fare!!!! May make a nice mount and rug though!!!


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

jabx1962 said:


> Has Chester Moore been notified about this?


HAAAAHAHAHA!! No probly not, or every paper and magazine in Texas would have had a story about it!!... Kinda like "Great Whites in the Gulf"!! LMAO


----------



## Stick 'Em (Jul 8, 2004)

*Nice pic on the couch*

Did you mount her?


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Def just made my day!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

I have seen him before...

Wasnt he a first round draft pick for the Mavericks?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

did you eat it?....................


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

...doesn't he have kinfolks in D.C.?


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

steverino said:


> Looking at that carcass, after you go through all the work of gutting and skinning that stinkin animal, he won't be any good as table fare!!!! May make a nice mount and rug though!!!


 Soaked in ice water for a week, wrapped in bacon and stuffed with jalapeno and cream cheese just might be able to choke it down.........:biggrin: If not drink more beer.:cheers:


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

you should impale his head on a fence post as a warning to other "feet"


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Brassnadz said:


> How did you get Mastercylinder into that suit?


Suit?


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

You have way too much free time!


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> ...doesn't he have kinfolks in D.C.?


Yea, he does have an obama look to him


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

24Buds said:


> did you eat it?....................


 he ate real good. had to keep him on lice for bout four days. pretty good fried up


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Hogsticker24 said:


> he ate real good. had to keep him on lice for bout four days. pretty good fried up


You mean you didn't pick them off??


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

bet the ribs tasted good


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

Little-bit said:


> You have way too much free time!


LOL i bought this because my dad is always checking his game cameras at work, he will call me in his office and we will check them out. the the light bulb came on one morning to play a prank on him. i ordered this thing and couldnt wait for it to come in. Its been used other time. Going to gas stations, running thru bars, its a great late night attire for a after hours party.


----------

